# Recommendations for a Tyre Dressing



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Not really looking to spend a lot to be honest.

Had a few jars of Autosmart Tyre Shine, was ok, applied it with a paint brush, let it sink in then quick wipe off stopped any splashing.

Used AG Tyre Dressing, was pretty happy with that - will buy again unless anyone can recommend anything around the same price.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Out of interest how did you apply the ah stuff? Until recently I really didn't like the ag tyre dress but I heard someone on here mention to spray the stuff onto a cloth then apply and I got on myth better with it.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Quite a few people have reccomended me guides endurance and also black fire stuff. Will try one of those next.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Megs Endurance for me !!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Einszett Pro Line Vinyl Gel, blings the tyres and lasts forever :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

kevoque said:


> Megs Endurance for me !!!


+1:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Megs for me,lasts for weeks.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Used to use Megs Endurance but DJ Supernatural Tyre Dressing has impressed me lately...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268318


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I do have a couple of sachets of the megs stuff, how do you apply it?


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

I prefer 3M Tyre Restorer over Autoglym Tyre Dressing, it has a much more natural looking finish.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

jonnyMercUK said:


> I do have a couple of sachets of the megs stuff, how do you apply it?


If you mean endurance then with a sponge, preferably pretty stiff.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

I use megs and Blackfire...Blackfire costs double but is really good - 2 thin coats usually works great :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Something that I'm gonna add to my collection.
Tyromania
Tyromania review on DW
Or
Supernatural Tyre Dressing Review on DW


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Megs has never let me down. Going to try supernatural next though! DMH's review has sold it to me!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

What look do you like? Matte? New? Glossy?

I like the matte / new tyre look, and love Swissvax Pneu for this look. Zaino Z16 is very good as well, and more value for money. These look pretty similar to the AG instant tyre dressing you've been using. I like that for cleaning power! 

For glossy look, meg's endurance is great! Lasts ages too! I hate this look, but might be for you. 

Clean your tyres with degreaser before using a dressing too, it'll give you better results.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq T1 for me. Great look that lasts.


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

I use Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel and find it a good product. But it does seem to leave a sticky/oily residue behind and seems to no like water much. So I am looking for a new tyre dressing. The megs looks ok, but DJ Supernatural Tyre Dressing looks almost spot on.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

The DJ is more expensive and you get less but does it last longer?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jonnyMercUK said:


> The DJ is more expensive and you get less but does it last longer?


Last longer than AG Instant Tyre Dressing? Yes, imo the AG dressing is the worse dressing I've come across, it's never lasted more than a day for me.

With the DJ Supernatural Dressing you only need to apply a few drops to a sponge, less is more .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Still takes a lot of beating to better megs endurance :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

AG Tyre dressing is my new found product, as said above, spray onto cloth and rub in. I also do the black bits in the engine bay with it, brings them up nice and new so saves on buying another product


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

baldiloc said:


> Einszett Pro Line Vinyl Gel, blings the tyres and lasts forever :thumb:


Or Wolfgang Black Diamond is another good alternative, won't spray up the side of the car


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

i use PERL diluted 50:50, two coats and it lasts ages and gives a great finish


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Car pro perl or finish kare top kote


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

well I'm back on AG tyre dressing at the moment , was using highstyle and megs indurance 
But prefer the finish of the AG even if it doesn't last as long


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

3m but in an old af gloss bottle the spray head works much better than the 3m one, then I use a small brush. Weird but works for me!


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

cdubu said:


> 3m but in an old af gloss bottle the spray head works much better than the 3m one, then I use a small brush. Weird but works for me!


 My friend uses the 3M one and finds it don't last very long.

I've also tried applying it on a sponge but it seems to take a lot to get a decent coating on the tyres, have you had that problem?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MLAM said:


> My friend uses the 3M one and finds it don't last very long.
> 
> I've also tried applying it on a sponge but it seems to take a lot to get a decent coating on the tyres, have you had that problem?


Try brush method then mate, see how that goes. :thumb:


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Tbh honest none of them last that long but of the ones I have tried properly: af gloss, megs endurance, 3m they all last a couple of weeks. I tend to top it up each weekend or every other weekend anyway...


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Focusaddict said:


> +1:thumb:


Me too, lasts ages!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Gloss IT TRV


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> AG Tyre dressing is my new found product, as said above, spray onto cloth and rub in. I also do the black bits in the engine bay with it, brings them up nice and new so saves on buying another product


I have to agree - I bought this to 'try again' recently as I'd run out of tyre dressing completely. In all honesty I bought it at a show as a stop gap till my next big mail order and have been pleasantly surprised. I'm getting about three to four weeks durability at the moment which isn't too bad. Wondering if Autoglym have improved / changed the formula? As in the past I thought it gave a good finish, but woeful durability.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Getechniq T1 for longevity and all rounder uses

SV Pneu for pampering

3M for great looks but it dont last

:thumb:


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

megs endurance


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Espuma RD50 :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Megs Hyper Dressing


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Megs Hyper Dressing


You like the sample I sent you?

What ratio do you use it at?

I think I use it at 1:3 or 1:4 and love it. :thumb:


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Like everyone else has said, Megs Endurance lasts me ages! I use a an ordinary paint brush. Nifty and gets the job done for application.


----------



## TurboNath (Aug 16, 2012)

Megs endurance tyre gel all day long


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Try brush method then mate, see how that goes. :thumb:


 Thanks Raven, will try that :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

AdnanKhan said:


> Like everyone else has said, Megs Endurance lasts me ages! I use a an ordinary paint brush. Nifty and gets the job done for application.


How do you use a brush with megs ?


----------

